# ETL starting salary?



## Jd83tx (Feb 16, 2020)

I know I can look at an average on Glassdoor but can anyone tell me a starting salary for an external etl with experience?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Feb 16, 2020)

55k for starters. You can ask for more.


----------



## Sanzano (Feb 16, 2020)

Any insight on the LA or SF markets specifically?


----------



## 4FLSL (Feb 16, 2020)

66k in NYC


----------



## Fix It (Feb 22, 2020)

Cali stores will be $55k-70k depending on experience and store volume


----------

